# I can't get my directv remote to control my Emerson tv



## marino420td

I tried all of the codes and none worked. Any suggestions.


----------



## John T Smith

Did you try the SEARCH THIS FORUM link?

Did you read ALL of the previous discussions?


----------



## rbtravis

Which directv remote do you have? There are so many? Including 3 different versions of the peanut? Who manufactured your Emerson TV? Was it made by Funai Corp? Was some other OEM used? Funai manufactures for Magnavox, Philips, Emerson, Sylvania and Symphonic.


----------



## Edmund

If its a current Emerson model, forget it, NO preprogrammed remote, universal or oem has preset code for the current Emerson/Sylvanias. Time for aftermarket learning remote.


----------



## TivoPip

Just in case there is a code for Emerson you missed:

10236

10180 11963 10463 10179 10171 
10178 10282 11394 11944 10451 
10177 11911 10280 10182 10183 
10158 10181 10002 10017 10270 
10623 10019 10039 10185 10154 
10038 11928 11929 11904* 

Codes listed with an asterisk (*) are possible alternate codes for your device. These alternate codes should operate the primary functions of your device in most cases (Power, Volume Up/Down, Mute).

If that does not work try this:

StepNSet

* Set the "Mode Switch" to the desired mode such as TV for a Television.
* Press and hold the "Mute" button and the "Select" button until the visible LED blinks twice.
* Enter the code "991" followed by the "device number"
1. for Televisions
2. for "AUX 1" devices - VCRs or DVDs
3. for "AUX 2" devices - Audio
* You can step through the setup codes for this mode by pressing the "Channel Up" key to go forward through the codes or pressing the "Channel Down" key to go back to the previous codes.
* You can try out each code by pressing one or more function keys such as power, volume or digit keys.
* When you've found the setup code that works for your device, press the "Select" key. 

All this information is on directv.com :up:


----------



## freqseeker

I just had the same issue with my parents 19" Emerson LCD using a Comcast DTA remote. As mentioned above I tried using the codes from all the brands Funai manufactures. I found Sylvania 11864 to work with this set. This is a Comcast remote and number not Tivo so check the Tivo code list for Sylvania and maybe you will get lucky. This set was manufactured 12-08.

Good Luck.


----------



## Edmund

freqseeker said:


> I just had the same issue with my parents 19" Emerson LCD using a Comcast DTA remote. As mentioned above I tried using the codes from all the brands Funai manufactures. I found Sylvania 11864 to work with this set. This is a Comcast remote and number not Tivo so check the Tivo code list for Sylvania and maybe you will get lucky. This set was manufactured 12-08.
> 
> Good Luck.


That is UEI remote code, the white directv remotes are made by UEI, but the newest remotes are the RC64 series whose library dates back to 6-2007. The rc64 does not take code 11864. So that comcast remote is much newer that any directv remote.

As for tivo peanut remote, the newest directv tivo remote is ones included with R10, thats about 2005 vintage. As I said NO directv remote will have a code for the recent emersons.


----------



## freqseeker

Edmund said:


> That is UEI remote code, the white directv remotes are made by UEI, but the newest remotes are the RC64 series whose library dates back to 6-2007. The rc64 does not take code 11864. So that comcast remote is much newer that any directv remote.
> 
> As for tivo peanut remote, the newest directv tivo remote is ones included with R10, thats about 2005 vintage. As I said NO directv remote will have a code for the recent emersons.


I just posted what I found. I have no clue about the dates of the remotes. I have been a member of the tivo forums for some time now. When doing a search for the Emerson problem I found no answers. I did find this post on a list that I was a member of, so just stated what I found. Thanks for the correction. I hope that non tivo users doing a google search try the other code possibilities.


----------



## Mark H

The correct DirecTV remote code for an Emerson TV is 11864, but you MUST get a RC65 remote. This code does NOT work with an RC64 remote. I have both models of remote and I just got an Emerson LC195EMX TV. Now everything works!


----------



## JcChurch

Thank You! Everybody, Try This Code above this post!!!! Winning!!


----------

